# Relay Reference



## CGlade (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good source for reference on relay material?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you looking for specifics or just general knowledge?


----------



## CGlade (Jan 5, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Are you looking for specifics or just general knowledge?



General knowledge. Enough for the PE test, that is.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

My personal favorite for relaying: Protective Relaying Principles and Applications by J. Lewis Blackburn.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> My personal favorite for relaying: Protective Relaying Principles and Applications by J. Lewis Blackburn.


Enough said. That was the one I took with me.


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> My personal favorite for relaying: Protective Relaying Principles and Applications by J. Lewis Blackburn.


If you have exp in the field, this book is invaluable. However if you've never used or taken protection, this book is dense and difficult to use.

From what I remember from the exam, a basic undergrad power book will have everything you need, this is the one I studied from:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-System-Analysi...621&amp;sr=8-11

(I also took my Blackburn books, the symmetrical components and the protective relaying ones, just FYI they're not excellent learning books, better references).


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > My personal favorite for relaying: Protective Relaying Principles and Applications by J. Lewis Blackburn.
> ...


Maybe it is true but to be honest, from all the P&amp;C books I have seen, is the less difficult to follow and use. Agree that you have to have some experience in the field but will not harm you to have this one during the PE test. Anyways the questions do not go that deep into the topic.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

Check this booklet in the link.

I have a copy and is pretty decent.

Good Luck!!!!!

Protective Relaying - Quick Reference


----------



## CGlade (Jan 7, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Check this booklet in the link.
> I have a copy and is pretty decent.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!
> ...


Thanks guys! You've been a great help.


----------

